# setting the timing



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I tearing apart my top end sand rebuilding it myself but um scared to death about not getting the timing right. Any info or tips would be hoelp full


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It's really not hard. I'm 17 and it took me all of 15 min. If you have a book just do it like the book says, if not send me a PM and I will give you my number and help you.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Aight sounds good thank ya


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Its not hard just get your piston on top dead center check the timming mark on the flywheel it should have a T for the first piston and your cam lobes will be facing down and make sure that the lines on the cam are lined up with the case stright across and do the same for the rear there will be a F on the flywheel for the rear and do the same as the front.


----------



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

What part of the service manual is this in.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

90accord said:


> What part of the service manual is this in.


Section 5, Top End.


----------



## 90accord (Aug 22, 2011)

I read some of it but did not see anything about where or what to line up on the crank.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

90accord said:


> I read some of it but did not see anything about where or what to line up on the crank.


I think its in 5-20


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I put a new crank in my wheeler this spring. I just did what the book said to do and all was good. Really easy. just double check everything before u button it back up. Ya know measure twice cut once. lol


----------

